# not cichlid's but....



## rush02112 (Jul 13, 2005)

anyone know what this fish is?

sorry for the blurry pics, i suck hard at photos

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b225/ ... e009-1.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b225/ ... ure017.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b225/ ... ure019.jpg


----------



## DragonGT83 (Apr 3, 2005)

looks like a tinfoil barb, they get pretty big


----------



## rush02112 (Jul 13, 2005)

that sounds like it, i bought them at walmart and when i got home i couldnt remember their name, i do believe thats it though, i remember the tag saying they grow up to 13"

do you think these could get along with chiclids? i only bought them to cycle my tank but it may be nice to have at least 1 fish grow that huge or until it becomes too much of a aburden to its tank mates


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The Tinfoil Barb will probably get along fine. When it gets big it may overload your biological filter.


----------



## rush02112 (Jul 13, 2005)

well from what i just got finished reading, i will have to watch for when the tinfoil get bigger than the cichlids because at that time the tinfoil supposedly will see the smaller cichlids as food. All the other articles recommend only keeping tinfoils with the bigger cichlids like oscars


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

rush02112 said:


> well from what i just got finished reading, i will have to watch for when the tinfoil get bigger than the cichlids because at that time the tinfoil supposedly will see the smaller cichlids as food. All the other articles recommend only keeping tinfoils with the bigger cichlids like oscars


Unlikely unless there was a absurd difference in size.


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS (Mar 15, 2008)

ALSO they grow pretty fast, mine more than quadrupled in size in only 3-4 months.


----------



## rush02112 (Jul 13, 2005)

noki said:


> Unlikely unless there was a absurd difference in size.


well i plan on having Mbunas which top out at 6" from what i've read and these tinfoils can reach up to 13"


----------



## DragonGT83 (Apr 3, 2005)

mbunas, unless bought at that size, won't get full grown half as nearly as fast as the tinfoil barbs.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

i wouldn't worry to much mbuna can hold there own they if you get the right ones they could possibly kill your barbs so keep that in mind and don't say no they couldn't. I rember the post on here where someone mixed haps and mbuna and there where there mbuna were killing everything including a 10+inch venestus.. When you research what you want before you get it you will not have a failed tank or a tanking waiting for disaster to happen.


----------



## M.A. Mir (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi, rush02112. The tinfoil barb won't eat the little cichlids, it's too much of a coward =P I have a 6 inch tin barb in a tank that has three 1.5 inch auratus and one 1.5 inch venustus and it doesn't even go close to them. I have no idea how these 1.5 inchers are surviving with the other large 6 inch cichlids in there though =P everyone goes about minding his own business.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

get some tiger barbs and in the mix.


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS (Mar 15, 2008)

i personally like yellow finned tinfoil barbs, big pigs, they eat everything in sight and clean the gravel of leftover food quite well. they have pretty small mouths, my guy is about 7 1/2 inches and still cannot fit a large sized pellet in his mouth. and never attempts to eat even the tiny feeder fish.


----------



## M.A. Mir (Jun 18, 2008)

danielratti said:


> get some tiger barbs and in the mix.


Got 5 of them in there and they never got attacked or harassed  I think the larger Cichlids only attack other fish that they deem to consist a threat, that is, other cichlids of their size. At least that's how it is in my tank.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

I was being sarcastic really Tiger barbs can be really mean and they are known fin nippers and will kill other fish smaller to them. There just weird tempered like gouramis


----------

